# blood shead on the side of the road!!



## slick81702 (Jan 6, 2006)

hey guys, 

just wanted to share this with you, to see if your reaction is the same as mine.
i was driving home last night (12-20) around 8pm. i live in canal fulton, which is in northern stark county, i drive the same route daily and i know the movements and times of the local deer population on this stretch of comet rd. between s. main st. and rt. 236. as i was driving something caught my eye on the side of the road. i turned around in the next drive way and went back past the mess, turned around again and pulled up right next to it, i put my brights on to see alittle better. i was disgusted! to say the least! someone had shot and killed to of the deer i have seen for the past 6 mon. 
know i hunt and i dont have a problem with killing of something for food, but this was different, now both deer where shot, then beheaded and skinned! there bodys left behind. neither deer was of any size, and i'm pretty sure they are both does, ( i havent seen a buck in the area all year). 
like i said i am all for the harvest of deer when its done right, not when its done in cold blood, and if your going to do something like that i would think there would be some effort to hide it, it looked like the floor of a chop house, there was blood every where!
i'm just vocing my disgust with the whole thing thanks for listening!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

If the heads were removed they most likely were bucks as there would be no benefit to keeping the head of a doe. Did you walk up and get a close look. Could it have possibly just been the leftover carcass after someone cut up their deer. I know they should not be dropping them just anywhere like that but I have seen it done. You said they were skinned. If they were fully skinned I seriously doubt that anyone up to foul play would have done so along the roadside. They would have taken the head only and bolted. It just sounds to me like someone needs to find a better place to drop their leftovers.


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Seen the same thing this year during gun week, seen some legs in front of a parked vehicle so I asked my son to take a peek while we were getting ready to go home, he tells me he did'nt know what it was so I look. It was a deer without the head and the hide removed to the sholder and front legs cut off. The part that bothers me is it was old and left there to rot seems to be more common these day, people trophy hunting.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Snackmans Dad said:


> people trophy hunting.


No that would be trophy poaching.

Incidents like that should be reported to the local wildlife officer. Even though they may not be able to nail anyone at the current time it could be useful information for them in any investigation that they may conduct.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i have seen a few carcass dump spots in my time . one was at killbuck and 1 at magadore?? it could be a local small time deer processor doing the dumping of the leftovers.


----------



## slick81702 (Jan 6, 2006)

your probly right about the left overs, the only thing is there was no meat taken! just hides and head!


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

slick81702 said:


> your probly right about the left overs, the only thing is there was no meat taken! just hides and head!


that doesn't make any sense at all, are you sure you could tell that there was no meat taken?

and who'd take the time to skin a deer beside the road they just poacehed????????/ hmmm


----------



## grino21 (Aug 29, 2006)

If only the hides and heads were taken, there is no doubt that they were bucks. To mount a buck, as you probably know, you have to skin the deer almost down to the legs and keep the cape with the head.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Doesn't surprise me. There is another place close by to you I call the killing fields. 
Somebody or several people dump carcasses like you describe every year off of Kenyon Ave by the RR tracks between Orville and Wooster Sts. There was 15-20 carcasses some skinned most w/o their heads.
I always wondered whether it was poachers or maybe the county DOT dumping them there.


----------



## slick81702 (Jan 6, 2006)

im positive that no meat was gone i got down in the ditch and checked it out, thinking that at least the back strapes or the rumpes would be gone! the one deer still had the heart in the cheast cavity. its been three days now and the bird, *****, and what ever eles is hungry has had there share!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Stopped by the "killing fields" off of Kenyon Rd Sunday. I was surprised to only see 3 dead dear. No bucks heads seen.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Lewzer,

That deer had all of its legs cut off which tells me that it was probably someone's leftovers from their own processing. I am not defending them for putting the carcasses there. It sounds like this was not a good place to deposit of them and probably not done by the owners of the land but rather someone who had no place of their own to do so. It does not appear to be poachers unless they are taking them for the meat and not trophy poaching. I would say there is no way the deer were shot in the area and left there as it would take them too long to bone the deer out in the field to leave it that way.


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

It is possible those deer were does. If you have never done it, it takes time to skin out a head, antlers or not. Especailly if you are planning a mount. Regardless, they took the time to take the entire hide, it was for a reason. Could be that they were poached for hides just for taxidermy???


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> No bucks heads seen.


I think maybe what he meant was that all of the heads were does. The one carcass in the picture has a doe head with it. I don't see anything to go with the other rib cage. Buck or doe they most likely would have left the head there as well, just skinned out.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

bkr had it right.
There were two doe heads but 3 carcasses. The other head is right of the rib cage in the second picture. You can see the ear from this angle. Of the many dead deer I've seen there over the last 5 years (approx 50-70 dead deer) there has never been a buck's head.
I figured whoever leave these here they take the buck heads for mounts.
I've never reported this to the Stark County Sheriff because I don't want to lose a fishing spot.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Lewzer said:


> Doesn't surprise me. There is another place close by to you I call the killing fields.
> Somebody or several people dump carcasses like you describe every year off of Kenyon Ave by the RR tracks between Orville and Wooster Sts. There was 15-20 carcasses some skinned most w/o their heads.
> I always wondered whether it was poachers or maybe the county DOT dumping them there.



This is right by my house - funny I've never heard it called that........but I know exactly where you're talking about......right by the bridge, right????


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Ahhhh........so you're saying this is a good fishing spot, huh?? hhaah.......

I didn't realize there was a page 2 when I posted that one above this one.......and saw all your pics.

Yes - I know EXACTLY where that's at! What do you catch out of there.....??????


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I know this kind of thing happens all the time around CJ Brown area.... processing our own deer and other hunters' deer, we always make sure the carcasses are thrown away with the trash company... or taken to field where we have permission to hunt and dropped off to kill coyotes off them... then in spring we collect the bones and trow them away..... 

but people just de-hide the deer clean all the meat off the carcass or just what they want (back straps) and throw everything out along the road or parking areas for hunters... total disgrace to hunters everywhere....

I know a few years ago.... the dnr would go and collect heads from road kills to run tests on detecting EHD in the herds... dont know if they still do it anymore....


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Skarfer,
That's my name for that area based on all the dead deer I seen thrown there the past several years.
I probably drive by your house all the time without knowing it. 



> Ahhhh........so you're saying this is a good fishing spot, huh?? hhaah.......


I do alot of what I call spillway runs at local reservoirs or in this case Amish runs in the winter to go fishing. I hit all these little creeks that run through Amish country when I can't get out in a boat to see what I can catch. Many people would be surprised to find what they can catch in these little creeks and drainage ditches that are 5-10' wide.
That creek is just one of the spots on the Amish run. I hit other creeks near Dalton, Mt. Pleasant, Kidron.... They also hold excellent creek chubs for cafish bait I sometimes catch on my way to the Ohio River or a reservoir on the way.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

So what do you catch in there?

I live off of 93 - in that allotment just across and south of Tuslaw High.......


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> So what do you catch in there?


I see you liked my politician answer. Answer the question w/o answering it.
If I see you tomorrow we can talk.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

show isn't till the 25th and 26th..........


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

I just came from Kansas, and just outside the town I was staying, the county, state or maybe both leave their road kills on the side of a hill about 75 meters from the road for the eagles. Every winter several eagles winter in the area because of the food. One day we counted 30 to 35 eagles in the general area of the deer. I'm sure the other critters in the area are well feed also. Seems like a good idea to me, good use for otherwise garbage.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Skarfer said:


> So what do you catch in there?
> 
> I live off of 93 - in that allotment just across and south of Tuslaw High.......


That creek was really good fishing when I was a kid. I would wade that stream for hours on hot summer days and catch lots of fish The North Lawrence/Bowdil Sportsman club lake overfow flows into that creek. I also know a couple of those Amish creeks Lewzer is speaking of hold some fish as well.
This thread has sure brought back some memories for me from that area.
There was a spot in Brewster where every year in March we would catch Northerns during their spawning run in March....then there's the Shreve swamps all the way down to Coshocton and beyond.

Skarfer, if you are interested in specifics for some close to home fishing shoot me a PM


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Mushroomman sounds like he's knows what he's talking about.
That creek in Brewster is pretty good but you have to go out of town a little ways.
Where did you grow up mushroomman?


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Lewzer, I sent you a PM!


----------

